# G F Sleight Vessels



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

I have what I beleave to be a complete list of vessels I have complied owned by the Sleights but I am looking for confirmation.

I can send by PM the list as I think it is too long to post here.

Any takers?

Thanks


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Kerbtrawler said:


> I have what I beleave to be a complete list of vessels I have complied owned by the Sleights but I am looking for confirmation.
> 
> I can send by PM the list as I think it is too long to post here.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'd be very interested to see your list. Do you want confirmation that the vessels on the list were indeed *all* Sleight's vessels, or if there maybe vessels you may have omitted?

Regards

Clem


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

*G F Sleights*

I have all of the details on the vessels I think belonged to the "Sleight Empire" but have no way of confirming if its a full list.

So I guess I am looking for confirmation that there are no other vessels owned by them.

If there was then I would be interested in any details 

I have only gone back as far as the early 1900's although T Sleight did own some ships in the late 1800's

Do you want me to post the list and if so how much info would you like on each vessel?

Thanks


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

As much as you're willing to send, hopefully I can be of help. I'd be grateful, myself, for any information about Sleights ships.

Regards

Clem


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

*List of vessels*

Hi clem 
How do I attach the list to send you a copy 

let me know 

cheers


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Kerbtrawler said:


> I have all of the details on the vessels I think belonged to the "Sleight Empire" but have no way of confirming if its a full list.
> 
> So I guess I am looking for confirmation that there are no other vessels owned by them.
> 
> ...


----------

